
A Tutorial Introduction To The Language B - fogus
http://plan9.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/who/dmr/btut.html
======
morphir
There is an obvious question here: why would someone learn B?

The entire reason for C being conceived was the lack of creating abstractions
in B. No project should be carried out using B, so I suppose its published for
sheer historical reasons..?

